# WalMart not enforcing masks....



## Colleen (Aug 12, 2020)

My husband and I had to make a trip to WalMart today. We go about every 2 weeks. We also wear our masks. We noticed there were people being let in the store without masks on. When we were leaving we had to hand our receipt to the lady checking them and I asked her why people were allowed in the store without masks on. She said WalMart is not enforcing it.

I don't get how people think this is a "hoax". Why can't they understand what's at risk?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 12, 2020)

Shame on WalMart!

Should be a zero tolerance law.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Colleen said:


> My husband and I had to make a trip to WalMart today. We go about every 2 weeks. We also wear our masks. We noticed there were people being let in the store without masks on. When we were leaving we had to hand our receipt to the lady checking them and I asked her why people were allowed in the store without masks on. She said WalMart is not enforcing it.
> 
> I don't get how people think this is a "hoax". Why can't they understand what's at risk?


Making someone wear a mask is not worth dying for.  Making someone wear a mask is not worth getting beat up for.  Making someone wear a mask is not worth getting yelled at, cursed at, and spit on for.  That’s why it’s not enforced.

Add a pair of goggles to your gear.  Wear goggles and at least a three layer mask.  Go shopping and stay away from unmasked people, far away. As they are Stupid, crazy and unpredictable, IMO.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Shame on WalMart!
> 
> Should be a zero tolerance law.


Yes, there should be, but there is not.  Wal-mart employees cannot risk their lives and well being.  No sheriff is going to come to a store and make a person mask up, cause it’s a request, not a law.  These unmasked wonders are crazy-stay away-far away.


----------



## win231 (Aug 12, 2020)

Colleen said:


> My husband and I had to make a trip to WalMart today. We go about every 2 weeks. We also wear our masks. We noticed there were people being let in the store without masks on. When we were leaving we had to hand our receipt to the lady checking them and I asked her why people were allowed in the store without masks on. She said WalMart is not enforcing it.
> 
> I don't get how people think this is a "hoax". Why can't they understand what's at risk?


Is wearing a mask a requirement in your area?  If it's "suggested" but not required, you can't blame the store for not enforcing something that is optional.  In my area, it's required to walk into a store; that's the only reason I put mine on.
People who aren't wearing masks don't necessarily think the virus is a hoax.  That is merely the way programmed robots criticize anyone who doesn't swallow all the information they're given.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, there should be, but there is not.  Wal-mart employees cannot risk their lives and well being.  No sheriff is going to come to a store and make a person mask up, cause it’s a request, not a law.  These unmasked wonders are crazy-stay away-far away.


A shame it is, because until people start exercising a more pro-active approach to lessening the cases, Covid-19 is going to keep spiraling out of control.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 12, 2020)

I go to 2 WM, one the primarily grocery & other “super” and haven’t seen a maskless person in either in several weeks. Each has a person watching on at the door. At least in part due to our strict Gov & her highly respected health advisor we have stricter conditions & citations have begun.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2020)

Our local Walmarts all have an employee at the door, and anyone not wearing a mask is not allowed in.  We did go to one about 50 miles away, a couple of weeks ago, and they had masks for anyone without one....and again, no mask, no entry.

Arizona seems to be having a rise in the number of those contracting this virus....perhaps the failure to enforce masks is contributing???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2020)

Walmarts, Costcos. Sam's Clubs and supermarkets in my area have mandatory mask requirements now.  I'm glad they do, makes it easier to go to a store and shop for necessities without taking any health risks. 

 I personally started using a mask when near other people when I learned of the COVID-19 risks....made sense, I'm not a child who has to be forced, I can follow common sense on my own.  Unfortunate that so many had rebelled against a simple action to stop the spread of a virus, luckily those in my state did the right and considerate thing.  Hoping there will be a time when things can safely get back to normal.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

They do here also Seabreeze and it seems like most people are following the safety requirements. Today I needed to get some potting supplies so went to my local garden centre and like other large stores, they had pandemic protocol that needed following.

There were many lineups so I got in one only to discover there were two young kids upfront exchanging something or doing something other than paying for items. Anyway there’s a lineup for your cart and a line up for you , meaning two lanes. The cashier scans your items, tallies it up and extends the plastic covered debit machine towards you. You pay. You leave. That’s it.

Well these two kids were in the cart line with their masks all the way down and about 2 feet from the cashier. They were smiling and laughing and chatting up a storm. It occurred to me why the cashier wouldn’t say anything but then decided it was none of my business and let it go. It was up to the cashier to correct them, not me.

I wouldn’t ever dream of lecturing anyone about how to wear their mask believe it or not.


----------



## Jules (Aug 12, 2020)

Today was the first day of this for Walmarts in Canada.  We weren’t going in, but did walk past one.  Everyone seemed to be obeying.  Their store, their rules.  Our Covid numbers which were well under control are now escalating.  I’m glad about this.

Local FB chat (BS) has the jerks saying they’ll stay away or kick up a fuss or ‘say’ they can’t wear one.  We’ll see how this goes.  I’m on the side of Walmart and good health.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

Jules said:


> Today was the first day of this for Walmarts in Canada.  We weren’t going in, but did walk past one.  Everyone seemed to be obeying.  Their store, their rules.  Our Covid numbers which were well under control are now escalating.  I’m glad about this.
> 
> Local FB chat (BS) has the jerks saying they’ll stay away or kick up a fuss or ‘say’ they can’t wear one.  We’ll see how this goes.  I’m on the side of Walmart and good health.


There should be a sign, no mask, no service.
Im in Canada also and haven’t witnessed any crazy people refusing to wear one yet demanding entry.

A few weeks ago I was clothes shopping and three people got turned away for not wearing one but they merely left. I was happy to see law and order being followed. Not that it was mandatory back then but stores did have a right to protect themselves, their staff and their customers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2020)

I have seen people without masks or masks pulled.  down to their chin in some of the places I've gone to hear in Ohio.At one place the man was told to pull his mask up or leave and he said he had COPD and could not breathe with the mask on.  They let him stay there

I just hope that everyone that was in the room will be okay


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> They do here also Seabreeze and it seems like most people are following the safety requirements. Today I needed to get some potting supplies so went to my local garden centre and like other large stores, they had pandemic protocol that needed following.
> 
> There were many lineups so I got in one only to discover there were two young kids upfront exchanging something or doing something other than paying for items. Anyway there’s a lineup for your cart and a line up for you , meaning two lanes. The cashier scans your items, tallies it up and extends the plastic covered debit machine towards you. You pay. You leave. That’s it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say anything either, I never felt it was my place to police anyone.  The cashier should have had a means to alert a security guard or store manager to make the kids wear their masks properly.  I always figured it was the job of the store managers to enforce the protocols.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have seen people without masks or masks pulled.  down to their chin in some of the places I've gone to hear in Ohio.At one place the man was told to pull his mask up or leave and he said he had COPD and could not breathe with the mask on.  They let him stay there
> 
> I just hope that everyone that was in the room will be okay


Maybe if he had COPD and couldn't wear the mask, he should have sent someone else to the store or had the items delivered to his home.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 12, 2020)

You can't get in where I live without them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Maybe if he had COPD and couldn't wear the mask, he should have sent someone else to the store or had the items delivered to his home.


I agree!  He wasn't huffing or puffing so I think he really could breathe with a mask.  The BMV website even said to send someone else if you have a problem.  There was also a woman sitting down with her nose sticking way out and no one said anything to her.  It is mandatory in Ohio to wear a mask but some just don't follow the rules, think they're special or something!  There was a man in the grocery store, too, who wasn't even wearing one at all.  He had this really angry look on his face--I think he was just being defiant of orders.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 12, 2020)

I haven't been to WM lately but Target, Aldi and Trader Joe's by me enforce wearing masks before coming in.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I go to 2 WM, one the primarily grocery & other “super” and haven’t seen a maskless person in either in several weeks. Each has a person watching on at the door. At least in part due to our strict Gov & her highly respected health advisor we have stricter conditions & citations have begun.



I've had the same experience.  I imagine that what Walmart does in each store is determined by what is mandated in the area in which the store is located.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I go to 2 WM, one the primarily grocery & other “super” and haven’t seen a maskless person in either in several weeks. Each has a person watching on at the door. At least in part due to our strict Gov & her highly respected health advisor we have stricter conditions & citations have begun.





Don M. said:


> Our local Walmarts all have an employee at the door, and anyone not wearing a mask is not allowed in.  We did go to one about 50 miles away, a couple of weeks ago, and they had masks for anyone without one....and again, no mask, no entry.
> 
> Arizona seems to be having a rise in the number of those contracting this virus....perhaps the failure to enforce masks is contributing???





SeaBreeze said:


> Walmarts, Costcos. Sam's Clubs and supermarkets in my area have mandatory mask requirements now.  I'm glad they do, makes it easier to go to a store and shop for necessities without taking any health risks.
> 
> I personally started using a mask when near other people when I learned of the COVID-19 risks....made sense, I'm not a child who has to be forced, I can follow common sense on my own.  Unfortunate that so many had rebelled against a simple action to stop the spread of a virus, luckily those in my state did the right and considerate thing.  Hoping there will be a time when things can safely get back to normal.


 to allof the above.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Is mask wearing a storewide policy, or does it depend on the manager at each location?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 117774 to allof the above.


Same here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I agree!  He wasn't huffing or puffing so I think he really could breathe with a mask.  The BMV website even said to send someone else if you have a problem.  There was also a woman sitting down with her nose sticking way out and no one said anything to her.  It is mandatory in Ohio to wear a mask but some just don't follow the rules, think they're special or something!  There was a man in the grocery store, too, who wasn't even wearing one at all.  He had this really angry look on his face--I think he was just being defiant of orders.


COPD makes it hard to breathe air out, not in.  Asthma makes it hard to breathe in, and out.  I have both.  I wear a mask.  On a “bad” day I stay home.  If you can not breathe, why on earth would you want to walk around a store?  So,yup, I agree.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Our local Walmarts all have an employee at the door, and anyone not wearing a mask is not allowed in.  We did go to one about 50 miles away, a couple of weeks ago, and they had masks for anyone without one....and again, no mask, no entry.
> 
> Arizona seems to be having a rise in the number of those contracting this virus....perhaps the failure to enforce masks is contributing???



I live in AZ (unfortunately, for many reasons), but there seems to be a "do what you want" attitude all across the country. The women that was in front us to enter the store didn't have a mask and they asked her to wear one that they were handing out, but she refused and they let her enter any way. I can understand not wanting to confront these "hoax" believers by an employee. My husband and I talked about it when we left and agreed it could put people in danger from not just Covid but from someone wheedling a gun (as it's legal here in AZ to carry in a store).

The big problem is all the disinformation about everything and people are eating it up like candy. This will continue to spread and thousands more will die because there is such a lack of leadership.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> COPD makes it hard to breathe air out, not in.  Asthma makes it hard to breathe in, and out.  I have both.  I wear a mask.  On a “bad” day I stay home.  If you can not breathe, why on earth would you want to walk around a store?  So,yup, I agree.


Same here...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Is mask wearing a storewide policy, or does it depend on the manager at each location?



Here it is for all stores, because our state has mandated wearing masks and there are fines both for persons who do not comply, and quite hefty fines for businesses who allow people into their business unmasked.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Is mask wearing a storewide policy, or does it depend on the manager at each location?


In my state it is the law that you have to wear a mask at a store.


----------



## bingo (Aug 13, 2020)

we do the pick up at Wal-Mart...dont get out of our car.. I luv it


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 13, 2020)

Everybody in my Walmart is wearing a mask. Some let it drop below their nose, probably accidentally. But seriously -- just how do you expect Walmart to enforce it? Deny people entry? What if they just push their way in? Call the police, who have their arms tied behind their back? Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2020)

Here, by  law, the stores must deny entry to those without a mask or face heavy fines themselves.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

Just last week, Target, Walmart, Drug stores, many grocery store all said we are requiring masks in our stores. I was so relieved to hear it! Then two days later they said, " but we are not enforcing it!" I don't know if that is just in South Carolina or all over the country.  With no national organization on these things it is hard to know?

I have only been in a grocery store 4 times in the last 5 months, I have my groceries delivered and left on the front porch to avoid contact with anyone. I live a lone and have basically quit my part time job. I don't see my children or grand children anymore except outside and far apart. 

If I could know that everyone would wear a mask at the stores, I would be able to go but I won't go because they are not wearing them.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Everybody in my Walmart is wearing a mask. Some let it drop below their nose, probably accidentally. But seriously -- just how do you expect Walmart to enforce it? Deny people entry? What if they just push their way in? Call the police, who have their arms tied behind their back? Yeah, good luck with that.


Hire security guards if need be!  I have to ask myself........why would anyone not wear a mask?  It is been proven and we know that it makes a huge difference.  I can't feel safe even going anywhere because of the people who won't were them.  The people who don't where masks are a menace to society right now........yes police intervention when needed.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Here, by  law, the stores must deny entry to those without a mask or face heavy fines themselves.


Good for your state!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2020)

pip48 said:


> Just last week, Target, Walmart, Drug stores, many grocery store all said we are requiring masks in our stores. I was so relieved to hear it! Then two days later they said, " but we are not enforcing it!" I don't know if that is just in South Carolina or all over the country.  With no national organization on these things it is hard to know?
> 
> I have only been in a grocery store 4 times in the last 5 months, I have my groceries delivered and left on the front porch to avoid contact with anyone. I live a lone and have basically quit my part time job. I don't see my children or grand children anymore except outside and far apart.
> 
> If I could know that everyone would wear a mask at the stores, I would be able to go but I won't go because they are not wearing them.


I just started going to a grocery store again last month and have encountered 2 people without masks even though it is mandated here.  My doctor said you have to be exposed to an infected person for 10 minutes to catch the virus but I heard elsewhere 5 minutes.  So, what I am doing is get in and out of the store fast!


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

Colleen said:


> I live in AZ (unfortunately, for many reasons), but there seems to be a "do what you want" attitude all across the country. The women that was in front us to enter the store didn't have a mask and they asked her to wear one that they were handing out, but she refused and they let her enter any way. I can understand not wanting to confront these "hoax" believers by an employee. My husband and I talked about it when we left and agreed it could put people in danger from not just Covid but from someone wheedling a gun (as it's legal here in AZ to carry in a store).
> 
> The big problem is all the disinformation about everything and people are eating it up like candy. This will continue to spread and thousands more will die because there is such a lack of leadership.


The lack of national leadership and confidence building in our authoritative agencies that is giving us good scientific information and direction is what is wrong, way wrong here.  I don't care what political camp you are from, our leader has failed us horribly and continues to do so.


----------



## Shari (Aug 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have seen people without masks or masks pulled.  down to their chin in some of the places I've gone to hear in Ohio.At one place the man was told to pull his mask up or leave and he said he had COPD and could not breathe with the mask on.  They let him stay there
> 
> I just hope that everyone that was in the room will be okay


Yes, I love it when people don't wear a mask as it makes them feel like they can't breathe.  If you are unlucky enough to contract Covid, you will really know what it feels like not be able to breathe.  People need to get over the mask excuses.


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2020)

I was at both of our Walmarts yesterday and both required a mask to enter.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 17, 2020)

The WalMart where I  live is definitely enforcing the wearing of mask.  There are signs at the entrance, and 2 "greeters" standing there to remind people.  They have boxes of masks for those who "forgot" their own.  It seems to be working.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just started going to a grocery store again last month and have encountered 2 people without masks even though it is mandated here.  My doctor said you have to be exposed to an infected person for 10 minutes to catch the virus but I heard elsewhere 5 minutes.  So, what I am doing is get in and out of the store fast!


It is not mandated here and I would say, upon the few times I have been there, about 25% of the people are without masks.  So cities and counties have ordinances, just not mine. Our governor won't do it.


----------

